# hi ^^



## hkscythe (Apr 13, 2007)

hello! my name's jann and im from ph.. a month ago i saved a mantis from a friend trying to destroy it.. 0_o.. well, i've always been fascinated with these insects since i was a child so i decided to keep her.. (i had few mantises as pets before.. when i was in my elementary.. i usually set them free after a few months.. im planning to breed mantis soon.

i think i would learn much from this site. ^^

btw, my friend who tried to destroy the mantis has changed his evil ways and has become a mantis fan. ^^


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 13, 2007)

All right!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 13, 2007)

hELLO AND WELCOME


----------



## stevesm (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome and well done on the rescue


----------

